# Is Panasonic still made in Japan ?



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

I like the thought of my stuff coming from Japan or Europe as opposed to other places. 

Disscuss.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

How much of it needs to come from Japan for you to consider it Made in Japan?

It may be assembled in Japan but I'd guess that its components are sourced from all over the globe. Mfgr's like to use multiple sources for redundancy to avoid supply disruptions - think Tsunami. 

Many top tier companies (Bowers & Wilkins comes to mind) are designing products in one place (in this case England) and manufacturing them in another (China) from parts made... wherever.


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

yustr said:


> How much of it needs to come from Japan for you to consider it Made in Japan?
> 
> It may be assembled in Japan but I'd guess that its components are sourced from all over the globe. Mfgr's like to use multiple sources for redundancy to avoid supply disruptions - think Tsunami.
> 
> Many top tier companies (Bowers & Wilkins comes to mind) are designing products in one place (in this case England) and manufacturing them in another (China) from parts made... wherever.


Thank you Yustr I would prefer 100% I have a tv that says assembled in Mexico, didn't make sense.


----------

